
How to split your time. Tips from a previous Head of Product Marketing at Google - windy-topology
https://twitter.com/LifeTechPsych/status/1287767726992261121
======
harrylepotter
This is really solid advice!

~~~
windy-topology
Thanks! Glad you found it useful.

